# Microdiscectomy



## coderguy1939 (Feb 10, 2009)

Doctor performed lumbar microdiscectomy (63030) and used EMG neurovision intraoperatively.  This involved rental of expensive equipment and I am not finding any reference to it in the body of the op report.  Are there any words I should be keying into in the report that would document use of this machine?  Thanks.

Op report says "S1 and L5 nerves were stimulated individually and both received a reading of less than 5, thus recording the normal range".  I'm looking at 95904.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 18, 2009)

that is intraoperative & not coded separately CCI edits also states its bundled to 63030


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 18, 2009)

Correct...

Some procedures (e.g., intracranial, spinal) utilize intraoperative neurophysiology testing. Intraoperative neurophysiology testing (CPT code 95920) should not be reported by the physician performing an operative procedure since it is included in the global package. *The physician performing an operative procedure should not report other 90000 neurophysiology testing codes for intraoperative neurophysiology testing (e.g., CPT codes 92585, 95822, 95860, 95861, 95867, 95868, 95870, 95900, 95904, 95925-95937) since they are also included in the global package*. However, when performed by a different physician during the procedure, intraoperative neurophysiology testing is separately reportable by the second physician.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## coderguy1939 (Mar 23, 2009)

I appreciate the responses.  Thanks.


----------

